# How to get the job in Singapore from India



## mrreddynw

Hi All,

I have 6 Years Ex in Telecom Networking and IT Networking, Any one can help to me how to get the Job in Singapore from India.

Regards,
Raja


----------



## lorgnette

Have you sent out your resumes?


----------



## mrreddynw

Thanks for your reply,

I uploaded my Resume in Monster , Naukri only, Is there any other sites. Will you plz help me on this.

Regards,
Raja


----------



## ptrlee

There is no use of uploading your resume in Monster and naukri. The best way to get a job in Singapore is by applying directly to the companies by visiting their websites and mail your resume to them. The other way is go to some reputed overseas job consultant aqnd apply through them because sometimes reputed job consultants have their contacts with companies. These are the only options to for getting a job in Singapore.


----------



## mrreddynw

thanks You ...


----------



## lorgnette

Recommend a. that you apply for a job after Jan. Many senior management staff leave for a long school.Christmas family holiday -- thus no decision will be made until after the NY.

Wise to apply early Jan e.g., 7th onwards and it is always easier to find when your resume is fresh on top of the inbox pile!

Recommend b. apply directly to recruiters or corporate sites rather than commercial loaded sites (that serve a geographically wide radius and mixed spectrum industries). Global economy is slowing down, candidates exceed vacant positions--and potential employers might be cost conscious and do not subscribe to these sites to view candidates' details (hence you will not have any or a long wait for delayed replies).


----------



## CatExpat

The easiest way is always to get a transfer with your current company if you can manage it.

If that isn't possible, then Lorgnette is right - go directly to the companies and recruiters. You might want to try looking at sg.jobsdb.com or jobstreet.com.sg and applying for roles listed there. 

Linkedin is also a good way to start. Use your contacts and see how you go.

With regard to timing, you can start applying to advertised roles now, otherwise I'd wait until after Chinese New Year on February 10.


----------



## IPS

Another way to find a job is - Move to Singapore for a months time with travel visa and hunt a job. Get some interviews lined up, if you know some consultants. Living for a month in Singapore wont be too costly..

IPS~


----------



## lorgnette

Move to Singapore and then look for a job is dicey.

local recruiters can sense candidates desperation in landing the first job
so room for nego is extremely low. 

Will not recommend moving here without a firm offer
especially when you have higher skills
unless you are looking for an adventure


----------



## mvrshankar

*Jobs for people who have PH certificate*

Hie everyone,
This is shankar and i from commerce background . Can i get any job in this field in Singapore and also i have PH certificate so any special jobs are available for people like me?? can anyone help me out with my query


----------



## simonsays

mvrshankar said:


> Hie everyone,
> This is shankar and i from commerce background . Can i get any job in this field in Singapore and also i have PH certificate so any special jobs are available for people like me?? can anyone help me out with my query


what is PH certificate ?

And Singapore has been trying to stem the flow of foreigners, and requirements have been tightened up

Do google around, that's the way to go, and also read on the experience of the others here !!!


----------



## sreshty

Hi I am working in india as a Manual Tester with 2yrs of experience. Can you please suggest me whether there could be any openings for 2 yrs experience. and i donot understand how to start a new thread. Could you please help me with it.


----------



## sam1989

mrreddynw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 6 Years Ex in Telecom Networking and IT Networking, Any one can help to me how to get the Job in Singapore from India.
> 
> Regards,
> Raja



I think it would be better if you can go there straight and apply for jobs..it will be more effective then you trying to apply jobs from far away..


----------



## kevinpalexander

*relocate to singapore (GE consultant))*

I am working as a devops engineer : GE(General Electricals) consultant through a firm in India. I am looking forward to relocate to Singapore. Anyone know which would be the easy way for me to find a job in my field in Singapore?


----------

